# God is...



## mistertopo

Does people from your country use the frase God is.....(your nationality)?
In argentina we usually say Dios es Argentino. I've always wonder if this was something about us argentines or if it was a universal thing.


----------



## Outsider

Not in Portugal (even though it would sort of rhyme).

In Brazil, however, *Deus é brasileiro* seems to be used. There's a film with that name.


----------



## avok

Not here in Turkey either. Even if somebody says something like this, it would be considered a big sin or a racist remark or something. (nowadays everybody is ready to blame anyone for anything)


----------



## Fernando

It is completely innecesary and redundant to say that God is Spanish.

No, we do not use to say it. I doubt whether I have ever heard it.


----------



## sabrinita85

Outsider said:


> Not in Portugal (even though it would sort of rhyme).





avok said:


> Not here in Turkey either. Even if somebody says something like this, it would be considered a big sin or a racist remark or something. (nowadays everybody is ready to blame anyone for anything)



Not in *Italy *either.


----------



## Vanda

Oh, yeah, this is also an old Brazilian saying, but nowadays many Brazilians have plenty of doubts about that!

Edit: I'd like to add this quotation from a journalist:



> Não sei qual a origem da expressão: "Deus é brasileiro", repetida até pelo Papa João XXIII que, em sua visita ao Rio de Janeiro, disse: "Se Deus é brasileiro, o Papa é carioca."


Sort of:
I don't know the origin of the expression: "Deus é brasileiro" that was repeated by Pope John XXIII  in his visit to Rio de Janeiro, he said: " If God is Brazilian, the Pope is carioca."

For those who can read Portuguese it is interesting what the journalist says about God not being Brazilian.


----------



## ernest_

Fernando said:


> It is completely innecesary and redundant to say that God is Spanish.
> 
> No, we do not use to say it. I doubt whether I have ever heard it.



I do have heard it, not too long ago, during a football match some radio presenter from the COPE went mental when Spain scored and screamed "DIOS EXISTE Y ES ESPAÑOL!" almost dying from emotion. I remember that we had a good laugh.


----------



## cmongeoro

In the US only the most fundamentalist say it, but everyone takes it for granted.


----------



## Fernando

ernest_ said:


> I do have heard it, not too long ago, during a football match some radio presenter from the COPE went mental when Spain scored and screamed "DIOS EXISTE Y ES ESPAÑOL!" almost dying from emotion. I remember that we had a good laugh.



I think (I hope) he is jokingly paraphrasing a famous comment from a (Radio Caracol?) broadcasting of a football match when Colombia scored ("Dios es colombiano") and some "Dios es argentino" comments.

I remark "I hope". I am an enemy of tautologies.


----------



## cuchuflete

cmongeoro said:


> In the US only the most fundamentalist say it, but everyone takes it for granted.



With respectful disagreement, I do not take it for granted.
I know no other resident of the U.S. who takes it for granted.
I think anyone in the U.S. who takes it for granted would be
looked at with grave suspicion.

Deus é Brasileiro!


----------



## alexacohen

> Originally Posted by *ernest_*
> I do have heard it, not too long ago, during a football match some radio presenter from the COPE went mental when Spain scored and screamed "DIOS EXISTE Y ES ESPAÑOL!"


I have never heard anything like it.
As I'm not a football fan, that silly man shouting that silly thing during a football match has escaped me.
Of course He exists, He is Spanish, He likes football, and He is a hooligan follower of the Real Madrid (or whatever it was). Unbelievable.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,
We do have a saying "Leven als God in Frankrijk" (Living as God in France), but that doesn't say a thing about the 'nationality' of God.
In Dutch we don't have an expression as "God is een Belg"... it would probably raise a lot of political (separatist) commotion any which way :-D.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## The Scrivener

God is universal.

He is certainly not exclusively British and I have never heard such a comment.


----------



## cmongeoro

cuchuflete: Don't know Sheepscott Village, but I loved Maine each time I visited. In fact there are few places in this country I don't love, except maybe Texas. The fact that we don't say it outloud does not negate the traces of Manifest Destiny in our foreign policy for the last four hundred years. By that I mean, starting with our foreign policy toward the Native American Nations. The past is past and no nation has ever made a 180 degree turn, Spain never did, nor did England or France or any other. Though the Chinese are trying to make the Japanese apologize. Still, saying it or not, our lifestyles, shout out that god is on our side.


----------



## Jana337

I once heard "Bůh je Čech" when our ice-hockey team won the world championship, and the reporter was in a delirious state of mind. We are a largely atheist crowd.


----------



## stanley

Nobody in Germany would ever say; God is German....But that's maybe because not a lot of people here believe in god anyways..


----------



## Drechuin

I've never heard "Dieu est français" (God is French). It would sounds weird.
It's more likely to hear something like "God is with us", although it's uncommon.


----------



## luis masci

I think it’s not an Argentinean phrase but rather a phrase from Buenos Aires.
I couldn’t imagine this phrase said by northern people for example (and they are as Argentinean as “los porteños”).
I think it’s a phrase made up by some football’s reporter when they tried to convince us that we “must” be happy because football goals (I wonder what they say when we have our cyclic economic disasters)


----------



## Macunaíma

cuchuflete said:


> Deus é Brasileiro!


 
But I'll bet he has a green card, just in case.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hi,

I've heard *Dios es peruano* a lot around here. But generally when we talk about disastrous situations that don't end up so bad (God must be peruvian to save us from total destruction after an earthquake or after some periods with our politicians ).

Regards,


----------



## alexacohen

cmongeoro said:


> (...)
> Still, saying it or not, our lifestyles, shout out that god is on our side.


 
I thought Bob Dylan had clarified that point quite a long time ago .


----------



## cuchuflete

cmongeoro said:


> The fact that we don't say it outloud does not negate the traces of Manifest Destiny in our foreign policy for the last four hundred years. ...Still, saying it or not, our lifestyles, shout out that god is on our side.



Your notion of god appears far better at revisionist history than mine, or that of anyone I know. Your god has taken a nation that came into being, nominally, in 1776, and had no foreign policy to speak of for some years later, and with you able assistance has expanded the time since then to occupy the last four hundred years.  Thus we must conclude that your god is very good at some inspired form of arithmetic.  Sort of like 'body counts' as reported by Westmoreland, Petraeus and friends.  

Your lifestyle is your business.  If it indicates a proximity to a deity, that's a personal value judgment. I suppose that the tens of millions who opposed the Vietnam and Iraq wars had one god on their side, and the regimes in power had a quite distinct god on their own side.

Pure fluff!  

Deus é Brasileiro, com carteira verde. 'brigado
Macunaíma.


----------



## Bilma

I have never heard that in Mexico. Dios es Mexicano...nope...

We have this one:

Poor Mexico .. so far from God and so close to USA.


----------



## Cristina Allende

cmongeoro said:


> In fact there are few places in this country I don't love, except maybe Texas.


 
What is wrong with you? Texas is awesome. I guess you wouldn't like anywhere in central U.S. if you are in love with Maine/NE.  I've never heard anyone ever say that God is American, and if I ever did, I would think it a stupid comment to make. It doesn't even make any sense. I have heard (or seen on bumper stickers) GOD IS A REPUBLICAN or GOD IS A DEMOCRAT. (I don't see how God would ever be a democrat...)
Also, I have seen this one, though I don't know if it is for Republican or Democrat, which makes it a really bad bumper sticker, I guess:

GOD IS NOT A REPUBLICAN...
OR A DEMOCRAT.


----------



## cmongeoro

cuchuflette: Fist off I have not thanked you yet for the link to the Spanish accents page. I've almost got the thing memorized.
     I was speaking in the abstract when I spoke of god being American, because as you might gather from my not capitalizing the word that the concept has no meaning to me. But, whether or not we had a foreign policy four hundred years ago, it not the issue. What matters is what our actions were. By those actions, we have told the world that whatever we do is sanctions somewhere, and though most of the founding fathers were atheists or agnostics, those that made the decisions were not. They had a faith that thier, god , sanctioned their actions.

cm


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

God is Irish, I don't think that can be in doubt.


----------



## xeneize

Hi, in Sardinia we don't usually say that God is Sardinian (no ways we could say that he's Italian...).
On the contrary, if someone said something like that, I bet a lot of people here would contest "Deus est in tott'ue" (God is everywhere).
But I must agree with the phrase, *Dios es argentino*, sure


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

I've heard several times "God exists" when something good you thought that would never happen does happen. I've also heard things such as "God exists and his name is..." when someone achieves something exceptional, whether in sports, music, etc.
In the 60's, someone left graffiti all over London stating that "Clapton is God".

And then Pantheists state that God is everything and everything is God.

As for God is and then a nationality/origin, I've never heard it before except in contexts such as "God is Argentinian and his name is Maradona", for example. 

For music, I'd say God is Majorcan and his name is Joan Miquel Oliver


----------



## Víctor Pérez

I'm sure that God is atheist...


----------



## geve

Cristina Allende said:


> I've never heard anyone ever say that God is American, and if I ever did, I would think it a stupid comment to make. It doesn't even make any sense. I have heard (or seen on bumper stickers) GOD IS A REPUBLICAN or GOD IS A DEMOCRAT.


But that sort of statement implies that God is American, doesn't it?

I don't know if God is Brasilero or Argentino or American. (In fact, I don't know if God is.) I think the concept of secularity is too important in France to say that God is French.


----------



## Cristina Allende

geve said:


> But that sort of statement implies that God is American, doesn't it?


 
Yeah, I guess it does.  Another reason why the bumper stickers don't make sense! 

"I pledge allegiance to the flag of the United States of America
and to the republic for which it stands,
*one nation under God*
indivisible, with liberty and justice for all."

The pledge of allegiance here insinuates that all nations are under God, meaning that God is not of any earthly origin (obviously), but that we are just one of the many nations of the earth upon which God smiles.


----------



## flame

In Austria I've never heard anyone seriously claiming that "God is Austrian". I admit that such a statement may exist in a humoristic/cabaretistic context.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

I don't think I've ever heard anyone saying "_Dios es Venezolano_" yet.

Although, I have heard some 'maracuchos' (people from Zulia State, Venezuela) saying "_Dios es maracucho_", which implies the nationality anyway.

However, we -Venezuelans from elsewhere in the country- do not take seriously any statement of the sort which has been said by a maracucho.  Let's say they're quite famous for their supposedly big ego.


----------



## cute angel

In Algeria too,we don't use this expression .

If we'll say God it means that we are going to deffine God himself that's it.For nationality we say simply I'm Algerian .


----------



## CrepiIlLupo

I have never heard the outright phrase "God Is American", nor do I think that such a phrase exists in popular American culture.

I am however of the opinion that some American religious groups tend to make God fit a cultural mold through their American political opinions...
(i.e., "God is a <insert political party here>").  It seems that the line between Christianity and politics gets thinner every day.

Also, Jesus tends to look conspicuously pale for someone from Israel in all of the American depictions of him that i've seen....


----------



## Dr. Quizá

I've never heard God is Spanish and I honestly think it would be taken as pretty puerile and ridiculous unless there's a known background (if we hear that God is Argentinian we'd probably think they're talking about Maradona  ).

We sometimes say something or someone is God to say it's exceptionally good, though.


----------



## chics

Dr. Quizá said:


> if we hear that God is Argentinian we'd probably think they're talking about Maradona.


 Exactly! But I've never heard it referring other people (or hand) or with another nationality.


----------



## alacant

There was actually a book written called God is an Englishman. 

However I think he is probably Irish, as has been said
 On holiday in Europe, Bert        noticed a marble column in a church in Rome with a golden telephone on it. As        a young priest passed by, Bert asked who the telephone was for. The priest        told him it was direct line To Heaven, and if he'd like to call, it would        be one thousand dollars.



Bert was amazed, but declined the        offer.



Throughout Europe Bert kept seeing the same golden        telephone on a marble column. At each, he asked about it and the answer        was always the same: a direct line to Heaven and he could call for a        thousand dollars.



Bert finished his European tour in        Ireland. He decided        to attend Mass at a local village church. When he walked in the door he        noticed the golden telephone, but underneath it there was a sign stating:        DIRECT LINE TO HEAVEN 25 cents. After mass Bert went up to the priest and        said "Father, I have been all over Europe and in all the cathedrals I        visited, I've seen telephones exactly like this one but the price is        always $1000.00. Why is it that his one is only 25  cents?"



The priest smiled and said, "Son, You're in        Ireland now, it's a        local call."


----------



## bb008

DIOS tiene todas las nacionalidades. Aunque seguro que si le piden el pasaporte, muestre el VENEZOLANO.


----------



## water

Good morning,

Generally: Not here. That goes for probably any Muslim country. 
However, one can say Allahu Akbar or God is the Greatest when one feels happiness, like during a football game (or the guy could yell GOOOOOOOAL  )


----------



## SpiceMan

Según lo que da a entender este artículo la frase "dios es argentino" no tiene nada que ver con Maradona. Principalmente porque, escrito en el 2004, dice que existe hace unos 50 años... 1954.. Maradona no había nacido, siquiera.

http://www.lacapital.com.ar/2004/05/22/opinion/noticia_101981.shtml


----------



## bibliolept

Count-Duke Olivares is reputed to have said "God is Spanish and is on the side of the nation these days." That probably seemed to be at least somewhat true to many Europeans around the early part of the 17th century.
That historical note aside, I've heard or read "God is Spanish" a few times, mostly with humorous or satirical intent.


----------

